# Hello...my name is Cindy and Im a lipstick hoarder **cries softly**



## Cindy McAdoo (Jul 18, 2013)

...and fixes lipstick. Im always looking for a MAC collection to complete with lipsticks I will never wear....its almost sad lol


----------



## mosha010 (Jul 19, 2013)

I'm with you in your pain.    It's a hard life. I rather not eat at a restaurant and save that money for Collections..... My priorities r fked up


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Jul 19, 2013)

mosha010 said:


> Collections..... My priorities r fked up


  	LMAO me too!

  	I will think twice about buying a pair of shoes or something that I will use but have NO problem with buying a lipstick with super cute packaging knowing that I wont use it because I dont like the color. Heck Ive even ticked off my bf because I was watching an auction during our date night lol


----------



## glammy girl (Jul 19, 2013)

Welcome  Yes sadly us makeup addicts are just too weak when it comes to passing up collections, we'd rather go hungry lol


----------



## Dawn (Jul 25, 2013)

Welcome Cindy!!  So happy you joined us!!  =)


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Jul 25, 2013)

Holstrom4 said:


> Welcome Cindy!!  So happy you joined us!!  =)


  	It has only worsened my habit.....it hurts sooooo good lol


----------



## Taren Kamilah (Aug 6, 2013)

Cindy McAdoo said:


> It has only worsened my habit.....it hurts sooooo good lol


  Heyyyy here's my friend!!!!


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 6, 2013)

lol! when I open the drawer where I keep my lipsticks, it rattles, hee!

  	i love them all!

  	Welcome to Specktra!


----------



## bitesizedberna (Aug 7, 2013)

We're in the same boat  I play around rearranging my collection and take pictures to post on my IG. Sadly, that usually makes me really happy lol!


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome!!! Sometimes I feel like Im your lippie dealer lol @Taren


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 8, 2013)

YESSS! Im excited about cleaning up my vanity so I can take pics too!!! I plan to post here in the collection thread @bitesizedberna


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 8, 2013)

Thought I was the only one that gets joy from hearing the drawer rattle lol


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Aug 8, 2013)

Welcome Cindy! 
  	You have found YOUR people and we all understand. 
  	No....there will never be too many red lipsticks (or purple). Or lip gloss that is perfect on its on or paired with something else.

  	I am preparing to move and cannot wait to get settled so that I can arrange all of my goods! And then rearrange them ...again.


----------



## sagehen (Aug 9, 2013)

Quote:Originally Posted by *Cindy McAdoo* 



 	Thought I was the only one that gets joy from hearing the drawer rattle lol



  I like to hear the drawer rattle too, but I like even more to feel the weight of all that colorful goodness.


----------



## xoxomia (Aug 9, 2013)

Welcome, I totally understand you (I am sure a lot of us do)! Am I the only one that keeps the boxes of my limited editions if they're cute lol.


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 12, 2013)

xoxomia said:


> Welcome, I totally understand you (I am sure a lot of us do)! Am I the only one that keeps the boxes of my limited editions if they're cute lol.


  	I keep my LE boxes AND regular boxes...I have a friggin bag of boxes....Im going to have to figure out a better system so I can alphabetize them


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 12, 2013)

lippieluv2013 said:


> Welcome Cindy!
> You have found YOUR people and we all understand.
> No....there will never be too many red lipsticks (or purple). Or lip gloss that is perfect on its on or paired with something else.
> 
> I am preparing to move and cannot wait to get settled so that I can arrange all of my goods! And then rearrange them ...again.


  	OMGEEEEEE....I may be moving soon and Im wondering "do I pack them all in a box and put them in my car or do I suff bubble wrap in the drawers/tape them shut and send them that way so I dont have to disturb them"

  	the whole way there Im going to be screaming "PLEASE DONT HURT MY BABIES!!!" :-/


----------



## Cindy McAdoo (Aug 12, 2013)

sagehen said:


> I like to hear the drawer rattle too, but I like even more to feel the weight of all that colorful goodness.


  	 I wish regular MAC tubes were more colorful, my drawer has all my drugstore brands and its so pretty because of the different tubes and you can see the colors through many of them


----------



## lippieluv2013 (Aug 12, 2013)

Cindy McAdoo said:


> OMGEEEEEE....I may be moving soon and Im wondering "do I pack them all in a box and put them in my car or do I suff bubble wrap in the drawers/tape them shut and send them that way so I dont have to disturb them"
> 
> the whole way there Im going to be screaming "PLEASE DONT HURT MY BABIES!!!" :-/


  	You feel my pain .... I had to move/rearrange all of my stuff to get ready to show the house. Not happy. That was traumatic enough but the move itself is a whole different subject. 
  	Bubble wrap. My car. Verbal instructions that will scare the living daylights out of anyone that even contemplates not being careful


----------



## lizzylu23 (Aug 12, 2013)

Welcome to Specktra!!  Makeup is love, comfort, amazingly beautiful.  It makes all of us (MU lovers) happy and it helps us feel better in every way!


----------



## bamaannie (Aug 19, 2013)

lol..I'm new too and I feel your pain.  I am a nail polish junkie, and it's taking over my bedroom.  Now I have gotten into MAC and into the lipsticks & blushes.  Excited to meet you all here on Specktra!!
  	xoxo
  	Ann-Marie


----------



## chsai (Sep 13, 2013)

Cindy McAdoo said:


> OMGEEEEEE....I may be moving soon and Im wondering "do I pack them all in a box and put them in my car or do I suff bubble wrap in the drawers/tape them shut and send them that way so I dont have to disturb them"
> 
> the whole way there Im going to be screaming "PLEASE DONT HURT MY BABIES!!!" :-/


  I moved and packed all my lipstick  together in boxes and put my boxes in my drawer with other makeup boxes .They delivered safe and sound but it was march.


----------



## Ms Jelena (Sep 17, 2013)

Hi lovelies!!! I'm a newbie and also a lipstick hoarder! And a nail polish hoarder  xx


----------

